

A Strong Mode for JavaScript - davecardwell
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Qk0qC4s_XNCLemj42FqfsRLp49nDQMZ1y7fwf5YjaI4/view#

======
arcatek
Previous discussion :
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9186246](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9186246)

------
007lva
Works on iojs 2.0 [https://github.com/yosuke-furukawa/iojs-new-
features#strong-...](https://github.com/yosuke-furukawa/iojs-new-
features#strong-mode)

------
avoidwork
This is suspiciously absent from esdiscuss.org

